# Schwertfisch, Thunfisch und Co in Kroatien!



## Adriaangler1994 (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo ich bin 15 Jahre und komm aus Österreich und heiß Kevin. Ich fisch seit längerem schon und jetzt fahr ich drei Tage nach Kroatien und möchte dort im Meer fischen. Wir werden uns ein Elektroboot ausleihen und ich werd es mit Köderfischen und Wobbler (natürlich mit der Wallerrute) auf Marlin bzw. Thunfisch probieren. Kampfstuhl usw, hab ich nich, macht das was? Wieviel Kraft hat so ein Schwertfisch eigentlich, nützen mir meine 75 Kilo was? ^^, kann mich der ins Wasser ziehen, wenn er ruckartig anzieht, ich mein der is ja nich mit nem 10 Kilo Waller zu vergleichen.... Genehmigung hol ich mir selbstverständlich, für Tipps bin ich dankbar. 

Grüsse 
Adriaangler


----------



## saily (1. August 2009)

*AW: Schwertfisch, Thunfisch und Co in Kroatien!*

Hey Kevin,

da hast du dir ja mal was vorgenommen#6

Was für ein Boot wollt ihr euch denn da genau ausleihen und wo in Kroatien werdet ihr denn sein? Deine Zielfische fängst du nämlich nicht direkt an der Küste. Du mußt dafür sehr weit rausfahren und brauchst für diese Zwecke ein absolut hochseetaugliches Boot!! Ich fahre dieses Jahr auch noch nach Kroatien und habe mich deswegen schon etwas informiert|rolleyes Es herrschen dort z. B. sehr gefährliche Windbedingungen (Bura...)

Kevin - Marline gibt es nicht im Mittelmeer. Wohl aber Blauflossenthune und Broadbills (Schwertfische). Schwertfische werden in der Regel beim Nachtangeln an Unterwasserbergen gefangen. Man angelt in großer Tiefe meist mit Tintenfisch als Köder und mit Knicklicht und schwerer Big-Game-Ausrüstung (ab 50lbs aufwärts). In der Regel werden in der Adria nur kleinere Fische gefangen, manchmal auch am Tag als Zufallsfang beim Thunaangeln!

Thune werden regelmäßig gefangen. Jedoch extremst selten an Wallerruten, auf Wobbler und mit Elektrobooten... sondern auf hoher See, in aller Regel beim driften mit Driftsack unter permanentem anfüttern von Sardinen. Mit 50-80lbs Big Game Tackle,  Echolot, Fischfinder usw.....!

Da du daher ohnehin keinen Kontakt haben wirst zu o. g. Fischen, mußt du dir auch um deine Wallerrute keine Sorgen machen. Einen ordentlichen Fisch würde die vmtl nich aushalten. Die meisten Fische der Adria können im stehen (ohne Stuhl) gelandet werden - aber mit Kampfgurt, Gimbal....

Hast noch Fragen?

Tl

saily


----------



## Adriaangler1994 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schwertfisch, Thunfisch und Co in Kroatien!*



saily schrieb:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> da hast du dir ja mal was vorgenommen#6
> 
> ...


 

Danke für die Infos, konnte sie leider nicht mehr lesen, da ich am gleichen Tag, an dem ich den Beitrag geschrieben hab schon gefahren bin. Hab geschleppt mit Blinker vom Motorboot. Gefangen nix |gr:, weil wir mit dem Boot an einer Insel angelegt haben und es dadurch ein bisschen abgeschürft wurde, anschleißend gabs dann Probleme mit dem Vermieter der 150 eier haben wollte :q dann war der Trip auch schon wieder vorbei, dabei hab ich mir noch extra eine Genehmigung geholt. Naja jetzt fahr ich ja noch nach Portugal, da werd ichs auch noch probieren von den Felsen ^^. Ich werd mal mit den kleinen Fischen beginnen...


----------

